# Would you hunt someone elses blind?



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

It is not first come first serve on all waters but I would never take someone I don't knows blind on opener. Even if I knew em I'd make sure they weren't hunting.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Brandon7 said:


> stormwideon= response "heck ya id hunt it, that way they dont shoot my birds" :lol:


Now thats funny!!!! pulling a one day 7 page thread into another!!! That guys is an idiot!! May stormwideon's boat get a hole in it.... and someone be in his private pond on the opener.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I would hunt in it, and have hunted out of one. They are often positioned in th ebest possible spot of the body of water they are on. On opening day I doubt it, just to avoid conflict. But I would not hesitate to set up in the same area. I am portable with the boat. I would however, give up the blind if I ever hunted from it and the rightfull owner came out and talked nice. if they flew off the handle, they can go screw themselves. No one person owns the public waters on state or federal land. Why even bother building a blind ? I never understood that, nothing like a big sheet of plywood telling the ducks we are here. I usually have good sucuess setting up a couple hundred yards away and the birds that flare off them come into me. 

I am a nice enough guy to even move my boat blind set up if someone comes out and acts nice, and asks me politley. No need to be an ahole. 

The biggest thign is deer hunters complaining we are ruining their spot near the water. Hello........ I usually tell them to set up within 25 yards of my boat on a trail, they will kill a buck that morning. I have not been wrong yet. I see more big bucks while shooting at ducks.....


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I've never hunted in someone elses blind, but late season there was a blind setup on a point that hadn't been hunted in some time. I had to break ice to get to the point and I set up in my boat blind on the point near the blind and had a great late season goldeneye shoot. Besides, the weather did some major damage to the blind.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I probably wouldn't hunt in it. Alot of times birds flare wide of those things. However, I would wind the blind by 50 yards if no one was in it. If the owner of the blind showed after I was set up, he has the option to move the blind and give me some space if he plans to shoot birds out of it that day. I would even do it opening day, and I think it is crazy that people think it is O.K. to claim a spot on public land months in advance.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> ....However, I would wind the blind by 50 yards if no one was in it. ....


Done that as well. In fact I vividly recall one time a few years back over on the open water in Wigwam Bay area where I set up just downwind of one of the fixed blinds (no one in it), and was having one helluva bluebill/redhead day. The wind was howling bad, and I mean flocks were coming right in. The water was blowing out, and we were a bit concerned about being able to get the boat back to the launch. Then sometime after lunch, a guy comes out to the blind, sees us there, and comes over to us. He says something like "you guys really shouldn't be out in this weather...it's dangerous...I've seen guys drown here". Now mind you the water is maybe 2 feet deep at most throughout the whole area, and it's blowing out. So I said back to him "we're cool...no need to worry about us. Been here a lot and I've got it under control". So he hems and haws around a bit, then goes on to say he basically owns "all the shoreline along here", pointing to about a two mile stretch of marsh, when in reality I know damn well it's mostly state-owned, and am preparing to pull out my map to show him. He goes on to say he'd be glad to go get his quad and pull us and our boat back out to the launch because of the weather. And I once again say "naw, we're good. But thanks for offering". So he finally realized we weren't moving, and moved down the way. 

yeah nothing wrong with downwinding an empty blind, and if they show up, it's their problem. 

Quite often we take my square back canoe and little kicker out on either side of the bay and tuck in somewhere. But there have been times especially mid-week when we've pulled up to one of the empty stilt blinds and borrowed it for a day. I suppose if the owner showed up, I'd offer to leave just because it's only hunting to me, and not worth a pissing match. But just like the woods or water, we mind our p's and q's, and leave a borrowed blind as clean as we found it. So in my mind, no harm no foul.


----------



## Jared77 (May 12, 2008)

Best one I saw was out fishing this summer they actually posted a keep out and no trespassing signs on blind on public land. Just like in elementary school, move your feet lose your seat.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I hunted one in Mud Lake on Dickenson Island years ago.
The previous hunters considerately left a stack of Hustler magazines for our perusal during the lulls:yikes:
Someone burned that, from what I heard.

I saw another on Muscamoot by Club Island that was standing in 3 feet of water, with a padlock on it, and a laminated plat map proving that the builders owned the water under it and could restrict access.

It was poorly placed for the wind, and I doubt they shot more than a handful of ducks...suckers.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Yes. (Great Lakes) Opening weekend, no.


----------



## eddiek (Sep 13, 2006)

Question I had when reading the waterfowl guide this year...

Does this mean its only first come first serve on the Great lakes? Not on ALL public waters?


You may not leave decoys set out between 9:00 p.m. and
3:00 a.m. in waters of the Great Lakes and connecting​waters, and lakes wholly enclosed by publicly-owned lands.​ You may not erect or use a hunting blind on any public waters​without permanently affixing to the exterior, in waterproof
letters not less than three inches high, the name and address
of the person who placed it there. *Any unoccupied blind on*​*the Great Lakes or Lake St. Clair may be used by the first*​*person to occupy it each day.*​ You may not leave any hunting blind or part thereof anchored​or affixed to the bottomlands of any public waters within the
state of Michigan prior to Aug. 15 or later than Jan. 16.​ You may not hunt waterfowl with a firearm from a raised​platform except over submerged bottomlands. Blinds or
platforms constructed over public waters must meet marking
and removal requirements.​ You may not use or occupy a blind on the waters of the​state that does not comply with marking and placement
requiremets.​ Contact the Plainwell DNR office (269-685-6851) regarding​blind rules for Allegan County.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

That is correct, that's why the guys with the floating blinds on Houghton Lake can lock them. Different rules for rivers and inland lakes.
You can restrict them, but I think they still have to be removed at the end of the season.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I think this is an interesting discussion. 

 The person in the blind seems to have the law on his side. But, what of the issue of the blind itself? The blind itself is not public property. It is the owners property. If the one in the blind tells the owner to piss off, what if the owner wants his sheet of plywood back?

Fishshacks are placed on public waters, but they still are someone's private property.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Zorba said:


> I think this is an interesting discussion.
> 
> The person in the blind seems to have the law on his side. But, what of the issue of the blind itself? The blind itself is not public property. It is the owners property. If the one in the blind tells the owner to piss off, what if the owner wants his sheet of plywood back?
> 
> Fishshacks are placed on public waters, but they still are someone's private property.


if in fact you came there first ( on the great lakes...)and then they proceded to take the blind apart while you were in it, that would be HUNTER HARRASSMENT AND YOU OF COURSE WOULD CALL THE RAP HOTLINE. if on the other hand it wasn't on the great lakes... i would still call the rap hotline and go with their answers of how to treat the situation. you cannot go wrong when you call the rap hotline. now if the blind is built and not with the appropriate name and address and you're in it and mr/mrs mdnr CO comes along guess what you get? a coupon just like if you hunt from an illegal treestand (tree steps) (bonus coupon):lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> if in fact you came there first ( on the great lakes...)and then they proceded to take the blind apart while you were in it, that would be HUNTER HARRASSMENT AND YOU OF COURSE WOULD CALL THE RAP HOTLINE. ...


Guess I'll disagree with you on that one. What if I were coming out to get my blind off the bay, even though there's a week left in the season, because I won't be back, and there's someone hunting in it...you're saying I can't remove it? But I'm required by law to remove it! Certainly wouldn't be hunter harrassment. And even if I wasn't removing it for the year, but I told the occupant I'm taking it apart, it's my property which I'm legally responsible for, and I would think the lawyers would tell me I have that right.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Zorba said:


> ...Fishshacks are placed on public waters, but they still are someone's private property.


Not exactly sure, but I think fishing regs (shanties) are different for this, much like fishing and hunting trespass laws are different.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I like how some guide services will buy a piece of junk pontoon boat. Register it with the state and add their numbers to it. Then anchor it out on a special place on the bay for the season. Since it is registered they now own that spot.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

just ducky said:


> Guess I'll disagree with you on that one. What if I were coming out to get my blind off the bay, even though there's a week left in the season, because I won't be back, and there's someone hunting in it...you're saying I can't remove it? But I'm required by law to remove it! Certainly wouldn't be hunter harrassment. And even if I wasn't removing it for the year, but I told the occupant I'm taking it apart, it's my property which I'm legally responsible for, and I would think the lawyers would tell me I have that right.


Trust me, you would not be the first to dismantal YOUR blind with someone else in it. 

Justcatchinum


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Shanties are not attached to the bottom lands.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> Trust me, you would not be the first to dismantal YOUR blind with someone else in it.
> 
> Justcatchinum


I'll take your word for it :lol: I've seen blinds on the bay on fire :yikes: and only imagined who or why they set them on fire. 

Sometimes I question why I'm even out there with this kinda stuff going on


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hunting man said:


> I like how some guide services will buy a piece of junk pontoon boat. Register it with the state and add their numbers to it. Then anchor it out on a special place on the bay for the season. Since it is registered they now own that spot.


this is the same premise that shanty's work off of. not attached to bottomland. as long as they are ID'd (registration) they work as a private blind. kinda sucks but its the way the law is. seen many a shanty's over a hole i would like to spear.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

The more I think about this, there has to be more to the story. It's my blind, I placed it there, my name is on it, and I am responsible for it. But I cant hunt it if I'm late getting into the marsh in the morning. 

It's my spot if anchor it to the bottom but not if I stake it to the bottom.What if I decide that I wish to move it? If you could.

At some point private property rights have to apply.

Around here there are plenty of blinds But, I have never seen one that had someone's name attach to it. Some have been there for more than 50 years that I know of. No one ever pull out any of them at the end of the season. The majority of the time the ice pulled the blind out for you over the winter.

I guess the issue is that be nice to your fellow hunter and try to get along in the marsh.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Guess I'll disagree with you on that one. What if I were coming out to get my blind off the bay, even though there's a week left in the season, because I won't be back, and there's someone hunting in it...you're saying I can't remove it? But I'm required by law to remove it! Certainly wouldn't be hunter harrassment. And even if I wasn't removing it for the year, but I told the occupant I'm taking it apart, it's my property which I'm legally responsible for, and I would think the lawyers would tell me I have that right.


ok, here we go. if i am in a blind and you built it on the great lakes and you start to take it apart i'll get out of it (call the rap hotline) and watch to see that you completely take it apart. if you don't do that then indeed you have just made yourself a hunter harrasser. you can take it to the bank that i would prosecute you to the fullest extent of the law. i also would never go into someone else's blind on the opener. as far as the lawyers go they'll tell you anything to get paid, they are the legal liars club,:lol: they get paid by the hour 250$$$ an hour and up. if they told people the truth how in the hell would they make a living? think about it. i am sure you heard your friends tell you they had a great case because an attorney told them so and ended up losing and the attorney still gets paid win or lose. hence the LEGAL LIARS CLUB. oh yes, one last thing the MDNR CO'S and the JUDGE will tell you how it is. bottom line you'll spend a few thousand dollars get convicted or not and your still out some big bucks just because you didn't get up early.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Zorba said:


> The more I think about this, there has to be more to the story. It's my blind, I placed it there, my name is on it, and I am responsible for it. But I cant hunt it if I'm late getting into the marsh in the morning.


not more to the story at all. if you want to do the work to build this blind on PUBLIC land, you best learn to get there early. if you want to build your PRIVATE blind on you PRIVATE land, then you have the luxury of booting someone out of YOUR blind.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I have never hunted out of someone's blind. I don't like conflict while hunting so I do my best to avoid other hunters. Hence the type of hunting we do.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> ok, here we go. if i am in a blind and you built it on the great lakes and you start to take it apart i'll get out of it (call the rap hotline) and watch to see that you completely take it apart. if you don't do that then indeed you have just made yourself a hunter harrasser. you can take it to the bank that i would prosecute you to the fullest extent of the law. i also would never go into someone else's blind on the opener. as far as the lawyers go they'll tell you anything to get paid, they are the legal liars club,:lol: they get paid by the hour 250$$$ an hour and up. if they told people the truth how in the hell would they make a living? think about it. i am sure you heard your friends tell you they had a great case because an attorney told them so and ended up losing and the attorney still gets paid win or lose. hence the LEGAL LIARS CLUB. oh yes, one last thing the MDNR CO'S and the JUDGE will tell you how it is. bottom line you'll spend a few thousand dollars get convicted or not and your still out some big bucks just because you didn't get up early.


Um....not even sure what to say to that. Other than...Have a nice day :evil:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

eddiek said:


> Question I had when reading the waterfowl guide this year...
> 
> Does this mean its only first come first serve on the Great lakes? Not on ALL public waters?
> 
> ...


 
Correct. Great Lakes = Fair Game. 

On inland lakes, ownership of the bottom lands is retained by the property owners- even if there is public access to the lake. 

Think of it like this- a blind attached to the bottom of Houghton Lake is = to a tree stand on private land. The person that put it there had better have permission, otherwise they are tresspassing. You, by hunting in the blind are tresspassing (unless you have permission), just as you would be when walking onto land and climbing into a tree stand to hunt.


----------



## outdoorjess (Mar 20, 2009)

my dad and i used to build blinds untill it became to much of a pain just trying to get our own blind and we would always get there early......it really made us mad when people with blinds on their boat would hunt it, its like you have that nice boat with a blind on it and can hunt anywhere on the lake and you just have to sit in our box blind ***? some of these guys would get out at like 3:30-4 just to get in it its crazy


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

hunting man said:


> I like how some guide services will buy a piece of junk pontoon boat. Register it with the state and add their numbers to it. Then anchor it out on a special place on the bay for the season. Since it is registered they now own that spot.


IF you are there first, you can still wind them. They have the option to move. Nobody owns any spot in the bay.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> IF you are there first, you can still wind them. They have the option to move. Nobody owns any spot in the bay.


You sure can, but on open water that would be gay to do to someone.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> You sure can, but on open water that would be gay to do to someone.



Claiming a spot on public land as yours, or treating public land as a first come first serve basis? Not sure which you are talking about, but I think trying to claim something that is not yours is.


I hope you understand, I was saying you could wind the permanent blind, or pontoon if it was unoccupied. If occupied, obviously give the guy his space.


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> I have never hunted out of someone's blind. I don't like conflict while hunting so I do my best to avoid other hunters. Hence the type of hunting we do.


 Wise words


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> ok, here we go. if i am in a blind and you built it on the great lakes and you start to take it apart i'll get out of it (call the rap hotline) and watch to see that you completely take it apart. if you don't do that then indeed you have just made yourself a hunter harrasser. you can take it to the bank that i would prosecute you to the fullest extent of the law. i also would never go into someone else's blind on the opener. as far as the lawyers go they'll tell you anything to get paid, they are the legal liars club,:lol: they get paid by the hour 250$$$ an hour and up. if they told people the truth how in the hell would they make a living? think about it. i am sure you heard your friends tell you they had a great case because an attorney told them so and ended up losing and the attorney still gets paid win or lose. hence the LEGAL LIARS CLUB. oh yes, one last thing the MDNR CO'S and the JUDGE will tell you how it is. bottom line you'll spend a few thousand dollars get convicted or not and your still out some big bucks just because you didn't get up early.


have fun suing or calling RAP line on someone for tearing down HIS own blind. Good luck with that. Think what you want, but he got every right to dismantle at any time....that time could be while your hunting it.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Nope...unless I had permission


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> I hope you understand, I was saying you could wind the permanent blind, or pontoon if it was *unoccupied*. If occupied, obviously give the guy his space.



Gotcha. Yes I was referring if it was occupied already.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I would never hunt someone elses blind, fish in their shanty or hunt their deer blind unless i had permission to do so. I do this out of respect for the person who put it there and to avoid conflict. Because lets face it, there are a % of people out there who are loose cannons and i dont need to deal with that when im out trying to enjoy my hunt.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

adam bomb said:


> I would never hunt someone elses blind, fish in their shanty or hunt their deer blind unless i had permission to do so.


I can't imagine using somebody elses shanty, unfortunately there are a lot of lazy people around these days that cowbird other people's stuff at every opportunity. It's even worse when it comes to some scum bags who feel they have to steal what is in it or trash somebody's hard work and expense. :rant:

As for duck blinds fixed to the bottom, I would never try to take one opening day. After that on the great lakes they are first come, first serve. Most of the time I'm not interested in someone elses choice of location, but occasionally somebody puts one in an obvious prime spot on a point or something and in that case I've used them without a second thought.

On the east side of the bay there is a set of unwritten rules that a hunter is wise to follow . If someone is fool enough to attempt to dominate a prime location by constructing a blind and then assuming squatters rights it won't be long and their blind will light up the midnight sky!


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> ok, here we go. if i am in a blind and you built it on the great lakes and you start to take it apart i'll get out of it (call the rap hotline) and watch to see that you completely take it apart. *if you don't do that then indeed you have just made yourself a hunter harrasser.* you can take it to the bank that i would prosecute you to the fullest extent of the law. i also would never go into someone else's blind on the opener. as far as the lawyers go they'll tell you anything to get paid, they are the legal liars club,:lol: they get paid by the hour 250$$$ an hour and up. if they told people the truth how in the hell would they make a living? think about it. i am sure you heard your friends tell you they had a great case because an attorney told them so and ended up losing and the attorney still gets paid win or lose. hence the LEGAL LIARS CLUB. oh yes, one last thing the MDNR CO'S and the JUDGE will tell you how it is. bottom line you'll spend a few thousand dollars get convicted or not and your still out some big bucks just because you didn't get up early.


I agree in this situation that if as a blind owner I don't completely take down the blind, then yes, it would be harrassment. If I DO take it completely down, however, then it is NOT hunter harrassment but merely removing my property. A CO would not write a ticket for that, I'm pretty sure.


----------

